# Favourite comedians



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a thought from a note I sent to Sid

Who are you're favourite comedians, and why?
Sid James is one of mine.
From his films like the "Lavender Hill Mob" with Alec Guiness
through the Carry On films 
to the TV with the likes of Tony Hancock (another hero of mine)

Who do you like?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

If we're talking stand-up, George Carlin and Bill Hicks stand out for me.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

Only guy who really made me laugh was great Danny Kaye. But I guess that nobody younger than 40 would remember him.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hassid said:


> Only guy who really made me laugh was great Danny Kaye. But I guess that nobody younger than 40 would remember him.


I love Danny Kaye! He was in "The Court Jester" right?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Doesn't have to be stand up
But there are some good ones out there
Starting with the like of Max Miller and Arthur Askey, then you have the greats like Richard Pryor and Robin Williams


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Dangerfield









I think many people have laughed at a greant many comics with little discretion, could be wrong but I doubt it. 

Monty Python


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Monty Pyhton are probably the most famous comedic group on the face of this earth.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This sketch by Frank Woodley had me laughing for hours!






:lol::lol::lol:

He certainly has a way with absurdity.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I adore George Carlin, Lewis Black, Demetri Martin, Sarah Silverman, Jim Gaffigan, Alan Davies, Stephen Fry, and Stephen Colbert.

Also Monty Python were brilliant <3


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Adam Sandler, Jack Nicholson, Bill Murray, Jim Carrey, and Dave Chappelle.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

For stand-up I must profess a fondness for George Carlin and Steven Wright, I also like Fred Stoller (although he doesn't really do stand up anymore) and Jonathan Katz (of Dr. Katz: Professional Therapist fame). My favourite comedian by far is writer/actor/director Chris Morris, everything he does is pure gold.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^Murray


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Bill Hicks made many interesting observations. Sometimes he could be a tad violent in his performances, which doesn't really appeal to me. That said, his remarks were often well worth hearing, even if one doesn't necessarily enjoy the entire presentation. This is my favourite.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave Chappelle

Edit: Warning: Coarse language


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

George Carlin
Richard Pryor
Lenny Bruce

Jay Leno, and Dennis Miller used to be great before they decided they wanted to be TV millionaires.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mephistopheles said:


> If we're talking stand-up, George Carlin and Bill Hicks stand out for me.


I quite like Carlin, but I can't say I've ever cared much for Hicks. I've seen a couple of his stand-ups because of an old friend that was a big Hicks fan. Perhaps my contempt for said old friend causes me to dislike Hicks more than I should.

If I want comedy I just watch Jefferson Bethke videos on youtube.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Many occasionally brilliant comedians too often fall into uninspired "men and women, amirite???" territory. Others (Louis CK, George Carlin, Hicks, etc.) tried too hard to be dark and edgy, which always comes off as contrived to me. Can you really be the lone brutally honest sane man who "tells it like it is" if everyone else has the same persona?

Anyway, Mitch Hedberg is my favorite. Even his terrible jokes were funny.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Philip said:


> Dave Chappelle
> 
> Edit: Warning: Coarse language


I plead the fif


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Another Aussie, Adam Hills explains "surrealism." What I like about this fella is his _normal_ Australian accent rather than the broad Queensland accent (double superlative lol) of Carl Barron or the broad Melbourne accent of Frank Woodley.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Conan o'brien


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If I single out stand-up comedy then I haven't really laughed all that much at anyone since Dave Allen - and even then he was sat down. In fact, one didn't so much laugh AT Allen but laugh WITH him as he was more about slightly-detached observation than gags. Among the topics he covered was his scepticism towards the ritual of organised religion, especially Catholicism which was an unusual (and possibly brave) stance for an Irish TV personality at the time - as a result he probably paved the way for the thoroughly irreverent, often unsubtle and occasionally hilarious 'Father Ted' series of the 90s.

Nice to see the footage of Bill Murray as Ernie 'Big Ern' McCracken. I'm not a big fan of his as a rule but I thought he was great in Kingpin - complete with the greatest hairspray/comb-over combo ever! Had me in stitches as the coiffeur becomes gradually more 'unglued' as the final game wore on.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Also i like Lisa lampanellis act, she jokes about eveything&everyone.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

ricky gervais

john cleese

etc.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

For stand up, I am not on top of the recent names. I am fond of Jeff Dunham. Bill Cosby has always been a good one. 
In movies there are a grundle. Mony Python, both as a group and as individuals, however, I think that Cleese has the bigger movie presence, at least in the U.S. Going back in time, I would have to highlight Mel Brooks. "Young Frankenstein" and "The Producers" are two of the funniest movies in existence. Bob Hope especially with Bing Crosby in the "Road to" movies. Jack Benny. Abbot and Costello, especially the "Who's on first" skit. The Marx Brothers, especially "A Night at the Opera". 

The best are Laurel and Hardy. If you have not seen their short "The Music Box", you gotta find it and see it. Nobody can get as much comedy out of simply delivering a piano. 

I know this is heresy but I am not fond of Charlie Chaplin. Just don't like the whimsy. 

I hate, HATE the Three Stooges. They have mistaken stoopid for funny.

How in the world can anybody find Jerry Lewis funny. It must be a French thing.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

jani said:


> Conan o'brien


that's funny, cuz you're finnish


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't understand how someone could hate Conan after seeing this.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

late night* was awesome :lol:


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Who's on First. Kind of reminds me of "Clockwise"




The Music Box. Those steps still exist in Los Angeles. I found them and climbed. Gradus ad Parnasus.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

deleted post


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothing beats Laurel and Hardy......I start smiling just thinking about them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

George Carlin, Robin Williams, Richard Pryor, and Chris Rock. I don't keep up with more contemporary comedians.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Akmal Saleh!!!! Now you really gotta see this:










:lol:

He is my favourite comedian of all time.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I forgot to mention Rowan Atkins in the Blackadder series. Laurie and Fry especially in Jeeves and Wooster. Archibald Leach aka Carry Grant. For a serious actor, he was also an excellent comdian. Check him out in "Arsenic and Old Lace".


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Figuring both comedian-actors: Sam Kinison, George Carlin, Robin Williams, Eddie Murphy, Richard Pryor, Bill Cosby, Bill Engvall, Larry the Cable Guy, Johnny Carson, Chris Tucker, Steve Martin, John Candy, Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Jerry Seinfeld used to be very entertaining. He regularly appeared on the Tonight show/ Letterman for seven years before he started his wildly successful sitcom. Back then, he did mostly observational comedy, which was clean, non-political, and darn funny. In the first couple seasons of Seinfield the episodes always started out with him doing standup comedy which lead into the episode storyline. 
I love his response when someone recently asked him why he never did another sitcom “I’m not betting on lightning striking twice.”


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Woody Allen (when he was a comedian)
Robin Williams probably made me laugh harder than any other stand-up. Richard Pryor was a close second.
Charlie Chaplin made me laugh the hardest in a movie theatre
And I hope others on this thread were fortunate enough to see James Corden in "One Man, Two Guvnors."


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I love political satire, so I don't know how my tastes would fit in this public thread.


----------

